# Wish me luck!!! I start my class tomorrow!!!!



## paramedichopeful (Jul 26, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Tomorrow is the first day of my EMT-B class!!! I just got done washing, ironing, and lint-rolling my uniform and it looks great!!!! i polished my belt cutter, stethescope and shoes to the brightest shine possible. I washed, waxed, and polished my truck so that I could show up in and look professional when I got there. Went to the dentist Friday for a teeth cleaning, and haven't had any pop or anything since then. Brushing 4 times a day to keep from getting plaque before I go in. Got a haircut yesterday and bought me a shiny new watch with a second hand. They said it would be recommended we have a laptop to work from, and I already had Sony Vaio I bought for myself at Christmas, so I cleaned up my case for it and wiped down the screen and keys so it looks brand new. Am I forgetting anything?

The agenda for tomorrow is a formal introduction, then we're going right out on the street as soon as we get a call. Yes, I am going to get the new Braun! At the end of the shift there is supposed to be a video lesson on how to be a good student, etc. etc. We should be done and ready to go home around 6 PM or so. I plan to stick around and get t oknow my instructors a little bit better, and maybe help them do end-of-shift ops (paperwork, cleaning, checks, etc.). I really feel good about this; I think it's going to be a good decision. I don't get those feelings very often, but they are usually very accurate. Ha, maybe I can become the world's first psychic EMT lol. Well, time to get to bed and spend the night sleeplessly tossing and turning in anticipation of the most important day of my life so far.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 26, 2009)

Dude...calm down. It's just EMT class.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, what she said.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2009)

Well.. I will give you this:  You're thorough.  

If you keep that up on the job in documentation, you should be fine.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 26, 2009)

should I bring my little digital camera to take pics of my first day in EMT class? I would like to but don't want to give everyone the wrong impression


----------



## ResTech (Jul 26, 2009)

You waxed your truck, withheld soda, went to the dentist, and polished your stethoscope... so yeah... u may as well take your digital camera.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 26, 2009)

Don't forget brushed teeth 4 times a day... and there's not even a girl in his class.




Makes me wonder... what's your ritual for dates?


----------



## ResTech (Jul 26, 2009)

Also makes me wonder what he wouldnt do to get a good grade


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Don't forget brushed teeth 4 times a day... and there's not even a girl in his class.



it just so happens that one of my instructors is a chick. To say it in short, let's just say that if we ever get a cardiac pt. we won't even need a defibrillator...yes, very shocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 27, 2009)

It's class. If you're responding to calls from class to get ride along experience then show up to every course dressed to respond. Truth be told, though, no one is going to be able to tell if you brushed your teath one time or 10 times. Similarly, if you are lining up for inspection with your steth slung around your neck, then my suggestion would be to find a real EMT course.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 27, 2009)

Chill the heck out.  Seriously, if I were your instructor and you were this wound up, you, I and the program director would be having a chat.  Relax, breathe and run with it.  This attitude you're exhibiting is really unprofessional (far more than gnarly teeth) and will alienate a lot of people in real life like it is doing on here.


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

C'mon guys, insalting him isn't going to help.

Just be ready to focus, listen, learn, and be a good student. Don't get too ahead of yourself, you might mess something up. In all my years of schooling (which are far from over) I have realized that being totaly quiet and attentive is WAY more appealing to a teacher/instructor than an eager attitude. Don't let your instructor get the vide that you are so eager. And don't let her see total apathy either. Just show that you are ready to learn. When she speeks, nod your head and listen. When she says you are messing up, don't try to jutify your actions.

As with most professions, experience will go farther than boring classroom learning, but the classses have to come first. 

I just want you to realize that this is a class. It may be glamorous now, but in a few weeks it may be boring and over bearing. Don't get your hopes up too much. 

Over all, the best advice I can give is too keep a cool head. RElax, and listen. Have fun, and congratulations on beginning your first day in the world of EMS. You are lucky bro, I still have three more years before I can start.

Let us know how it goes. Good luck




-Cory-


----------



## Sir Young (Jul 27, 2009)

Like the last poster said, lets us know how it turns out. Good luck.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 27, 2009)

Just remember to take a deep breath before you walk in, and dont be jumping off the walls and seem over exited! listen to your instructors and if you have a question, ask it.  

Also if you respond to a call, It is NOT your emergency! take your time, and please remember this part.  DO NOT RUN! you will look like an idiot, and everyone will give you crap for it!


----------



## Privet (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahah.

My first day of EMT class I was like "God, I don't wanna go to class.  The new episode of Lost is on and I'm going to miss it!"

It's cool that you are excited for EMT class, I had fun during my class and enjoyed the information.  But like most everyone else said, chillax.  Best way to get through training, and be a successful and efficient EMT is to relax, be calm, and asses.

Have fun at class and enjoy.  But remember, it's only Basic.  You're not going to be creating any new holes in people.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 27, 2009)

> C'mon guys, insalting him isn't going to help.



Agreed, but most of us are just trying to get his feet on the ground before he has some grizzled old EMS veteran do it in person possibly inflicting a great deal of mental damage in the process.  I actually previously told people not to be rude to him, but at the same time some things just need to be said even if they hurt a little.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah, the exuberance of  youth!


----------



## sdadam (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats!!! 

Remember to study, and have fun. I've seen you post a few times, and it's cool to see your enthusiasm!

Correct me if I'm wrong but it sounds like you are doing some sort of EMT class that takes place at an active station, and you get to go on calls with the guys working / teaching while learning, is that right? 

That would also help make sense of why you went to such lengths to prepare for your first day, I assume you want to get hired by these people when you are done, so this is basically one big interview. 

Maybe not on day one, but a camera is a great idea, I didn't believe it at the time, but our EMT instructor took and min. and said "take a quick look around the classroom, these faces will be with you your whole career, so get to know each other" and turns out I still work with a bunch of guys from my class, went to medic school with some of them, and a few have become some of my best friends years later, so pictures will pay off in the long run.

Ignore the folks telling you to calm down, stay pumped, and get your class pumped up as well. You have a long road ahead of you (if you are planing on going medic and/or higher) and it's going to be a lot of fun. Keep your boots polished, and your uniform dialed, not because you have to, but because discipline always pays off....


----------



## wyoskibum (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck with your EMT class and welcome to the wonderful world of EMS.  By your post, I'm guessing that you are somewhat enthusiastic about becoming an EMT.   A word of caution for you, try not to be the one person in class that asks all of the questions.  Definately pay attention in class, think about the material that is being presented.  When there is something that you absolutely do not understand and can not find the answer in the book, then ask your question.

Once again, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

> you are somewhat enthusiastic



My vote for understatement of the year.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if this guy is serious. I'm starting to hope he isn't.


----------



## wyoskibum (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> My vote for understatement of the year.



LOL! Well....I didn't want to discourage him!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, here it is kid. 

You seriously need to calm down, you are putting way too much thought and effort into this. You are FIFTEEN. Perhaps this is the greatest thing you've ever done, but let's put it into perspective, shall we? You are taking a class, an EMT class, not getting into med school. Even then, I don't see JP withholding soda and he starts med school in two weeks (congrats again, JP). You need to calm down, people here have been rather mild and nice, there is no telling what your instructors or classmates will say. You are likely to annoy them to the point of them chasing you off, and YES it can happen. No one here wants to see your feelings hurt by a bitter old instructor with a god complex. You may think we're trying to rain on your parade, but we are really just trying to help you. You got your teeth cleaned? No one cares what your teeth looks like as long as they aren't gnarled and green with a smell to go along with it. No one cares what your car looks like. At the end of the day, all the instructors should care about is if you know your material, not that your car got waxed.

Also, if you are this excited around patients you are going to worry them. I want a calm EMT, not one who'se so excited his heart is beating 120 times a minute and he can barely contain himself.

I still think you should finish highschool first. EMT class will still be there when you graduate, promise. Maybe you can even get into a real one and not some whacker inhouse training class. Instead of a seatbelt cutter they could've given you something you'd actually use, like a stethescope, trauma shears, a penlight, box of gloves. Trauma shears are multifunctional and cut seat belts better anyway.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't even realize he is still in High School.... If I remember correctly you are taking a 60 week class that is basic and intermediate  rolled into 1 right.... how do you plan on getting all your high school stuff done on top of everything that is required of this class.... From someone who worked full time through college and then some be prepared to have no social life!! all I can say is stay focused and keep organized because it is not easy... Best of luck to you kid!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 27, 2009)

"POP!"

Okay, we all have been nice and cuddly. Alike what Dr. Cox would say: "let's all get a real case of reality!”... 

Okay, no one is going to take a 15 year old serious. Sorry not to rain on your parade, but let's be real *truthful * here. Sure, you’re excited; I had the same feeling when I looked at a Playboy or when working in ER when I was 14, both made me have "funny feelings" but soon found out it's not always what it appears. 

Take things easy, absorb as much as you can... You only have another 6 years before you can use it at most professional services. The shame is they have allowed you to enroll into a course; it would make much more sense to take a biology or anatomy course and build upon education in something you really use. Take a Medical First Responder Course, so you would be able to use and comprehend instead of learning a "bunch of neat stuff" that no one is (or should) not let you use. A continuation of knowledge and skills accompanied to that is essential and not performing them is a waste of time and man power. 

This is not a hobby or even something "neat" this is a profession and those of us within it take it real serious Skippy. Having a kid attempting to be "cool" because of the pretty LED's and as we have seen more recently of whirly birds "coolness" does not impress anyone. 

What I am concerned is that we have a kid  here that in all reality means well. If guided right might make one heck of a medic (when he reaches adulthood) meanwhile, we know the real truth is that they will chew-em up and spit them out or worse allow this behavior and behind his back ridicule and laugh at them, never taking them serious or employable later on. 

It's not really their fault except maybe they are not taking advice. Worse are they continuing with this type of charades and propaganda? More and more schools are getting better in attempting to make more demands upon students as we attempt to make this a profession. 

In closing good luck kid, have fun, keep the excitement within reason. 

R/r 911


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow didnt even realize he was only 15.

You do know that you are going to lose almost all of the information you learn in class by the time you turn 18 right? You are just going to have to take the class again in a few years if you want to be certified.

Sorry to burst your bubble but you have alot more important things you should be worrying about right now other than becoming an EMT which you wont even be able to use and will lose most of the knowledge learned by the time you are even old enough to use it.

If you want to prepare for med school enroll in some anatomy and biology courses at your local tech school, thats about the best thing you could do at this point.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't see JP withholding soda



You can pry my soda (and my cell phone's 714 area code) from my cold dead hands.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> You can pry my soda (and my cell phone's 714 area code) from my cold dead hands.



Oh come on! Don't you want your teeth to match your coat at the white coat ceremony?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 27, 2009)

For some reason, I think this is a troll. Someone who enjoys getting everyone wound up.

Keep feeding the troll, he never goes away.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> For some reason, I think this is a troll. Someone who enjoys getting everyone wound up.
> 
> Keep feeding the troll, he never goes away.



From his PMs and his posts, I really don't think he's a troll.  Ithink he is just an excited kid, who is misguided and doesn't seem to understand those who are negative are not trying to do so to hurt him, but to help him. He just doesn't take advice, doesn't make him a troll.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Tomorrow is the first day of my EMT-B class!!! I just got done washing, ironing, and lint-rolling my uniform and it looks great!!!! i polished my belt cutter, stethescope and shoes to the brightest shine possible. I washed, waxed, and polished my truck so that I could show up in and look professional when I got there. Went to the dentist Friday for a teeth cleaning, and haven't had any pop or anything since then. Brushing 4 times a day to keep from getting plaque before I go in. Got a haircut yesterday and bought me a shiny new watch with a second hand. They said it would be recommended we have a laptop to work from, and I already had Sony Vaio I bought for myself at Christmas, so I cleaned up my case for it and wiped down the screen and keys so it looks brand new. Am I forgetting anything?



Are you serious? No one cares what your car looks like, how shiny your computer is, and if you've polished your nifty seatbelt cutter. Professionalism is important, but you're taking it way overboard, and coming off unprofessional. The child in you is showing through, a lot.



rmellish said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this guy is serious.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Jul 27, 2009)

Only 15 huh? not to insult age and start a whole brand new debate that never ends and gets everything locked down..but at 15 (I am going to an extreme) I dont think your at the level to handle deaths and screaming children in pain..I think back to 15 and wasnt there..heck I wasn't even fully there at 18. Take A&P and Bio, and go from there. Those 3 classes will tell you if this is what you really want or if you just want it because it looks cool. Goodluck and calm down.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

This is coming from someone close to your age:

Calm down.  Your enthusiasm is good, but you need to chill out a bit.  Put your enthusiasm into some other thing related to EMS, such as learning about anatomy or biology or something similar.

Somebody else said this as well, but put yourself into a patient's shoes.  Would you want to be treated by somebody with as much energy as you?  Or would you want to be treated by somebody who is a little more laid back?  Your energy will just add to the stress of the situation for the patient.  

As far as the class goes, I have a feeling that if you have this much energy when you go to class, you will be looked at as a "nut."  You should appear eager to learn, but not this eager to get into the EMS field.  Calm down, and you will be fine.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

well it's just that I want everything to be perfect and not screw up on the stupidest little thing. I have never really prepared for anything in my entire life and this seemed like the perfect chance to start. I had my first class today and it was amazing. I felt like showing up 100% prepared helped me feel more confident in myself, and I think that helped me learn better today.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh my god, you are not listening!


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

Settle down its an EMT class not med school.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 27, 2009)

paramedichopeful; said:
			
		

> HA HA!! I AM NOW IN EMT-B CLASS!!!!!!



This is your idea of being professional? I'm not trying to attack you but, you really need to settle down. If you have several people telling you the same thing, don't you think that they may be onto something?


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow... I hope the mods don't keep this bash thrwad going on too much longer. I think it's funny how so many of you are convincing him not to take the class. He is already enrolled, hence: "my first day is TOMMORROW"

I'm glad to hear your first day went well. Take A&P as an elective in high school, that's what I'm doing this year. 

Make sure you keep studying after your class is over. Maybe even consider taking a better class when you graduate just so you have a good certification under your belt, and to refresh your skills.

There is no telling when someone could be sudenly injured/ill. The more people we have walking around with the skills to help them the better, regardless if they are 15 or 100.

Btw, I'm 15, I have have just about every cert. there is under CFR and EMT. It runs in the family, and in the community believe it or not.

Good luck, study hard, listen lots, keep the mouth closed and the heart rate down.


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 27, 2009)

at 15 I was more interested in learning the female anatomy then anything else hahaha

I hope you understand that while its good to start training for something you want to do in the future, its important to live in the present. You dont want to miss out on all the joys of life at your age. Youve still got all kinds of time to concentrate on your future profession. Way to go for being motivated though.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 27, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> well it's just that I want everything to be perfect and not screw up on the stupidest little thing. I have never really prepared for anything in my entire life and this seemed like the perfect chance to start. *I had my first class today and it was amazing. I felt like showing up 100% prepared helped me feel more confident in myself, and I think that helped me learn better today*.


 
I'm glad you prepared, and I hope you actually did learn better today.  Test time will see if you did.  

You're fired up.  That's a good thing.  People learn better when they find their "groove".  They actually *understand* better of what's going on.  There is a difference between *knowing* and *understanding*.

Keep us up to date.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 27, 2009)

Cory said:


> Wow... I hope the mods don't keep this bash thrwad going on too much longer. I think it's funny how so many of you are convincing him not to take the class. He is already enrolled, hence: "my first day is TOMMORROW"
> 
> I'm glad to hear your first day went well. Take A&P as an elective in high school, that's what I'm doing this year.
> 
> ...



It is NOT bashing just because it is not what one might want to read or hear. Sorry, if you want to know what to do for family emergencies ARC has a nice class for that. EMT is part of a profession, hence the responsibilities associated with that. Just because some states failed to recognize this does not make it right. 

Advice (may I say sound) is given not just because of personal views or occurrences because I have literally seen hundreds maybe even thousands alike this young person. I do NOT want to see what will probably occur to anyone. Why would we as concerned professionals would ever want failure for anyone? 

No, rather than that we would rather see a great potential do it wisely. Look at those that actually make a nice living and do it as a sole profession and may heed their advice. If one notice it is the same advice that will be given for anyone entering this arena. 

R/r 911


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

Cory said:


> Wow... I hope the mods don't keep this bash thrwad going on too much longer. I think it's funny how so many of you are convincing him not to take the class. He is already enrolled, hence: "my first day is TOMMORROW"
> 
> There is no telling when someone could be sudenly injured/ill. The more people we have walking around with the skills to help them the better, regardless if they are 15 or 100.
> 
> Good luck, study hard, listen lots, keep the mouth closed and the heart rate down.



I don't really see this as a "bashing" thread. Everybody on here has just been trying to get him to calm down. Yet, he doesn't seem to be listening. We are not tying to get him to calm down because we like to bash. He is just blowing this whole thing out of proportion.

Enthusiasm is good, but come on. Whitening your teeth and polishing your stethescope for the first day?  WAY over the top. 

Yes, it is good to have people who know first aid around. But somebody who is 15 is a little young. Would you want a 15 year old starting an IV on you? I know that I certainly wouldn't. I think he should finish high school, and then do the EMT course, after he is at LEAST 18. He should also have other classes to supplement his training.

That being said, I do wish him luck in class. Like others have said, study hard.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 27, 2009)

Quite honestly, I don't feel he's displayed the maturity needed to be an EMT here. Nothing against him, I'm sure he will grow out of it and go on to be a great provider, but right now? No.


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Don't forget brushed teeth 4 times a day... and there's not even a girl in his class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







ResTech said:


> Also makes me wonder what he wouldnt do to get a good grade







Sasha said:


> My vote for understatement of the year.






rmellish said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this guy is serious. I'm starting to hope he isn't.






n7lxi said:


> For some reason, I think this is a troll. Someone who enjoys getting everyone wound up.
> 
> Keep feeding the troll, he never goes away.



These all are non-constructive, rude bashes, and I dare you to honestly tell me otherwise.

You are all a wonderfully knowledgeable grup of people, and unlike most forums ( i have experience) you all seem to be good people. You all know what you are talking about, even the ones who have no training, but all in all, these posts were bashes. I do not appreciate being told something that is obviously there right in front of mine and your face, isn't.

I am all for what you said about EMT class being for pro's in training. I TOTALY agree. I think there should be less schools and academies who offer extremely easy courses. At a local technincal school in my city, they have a 200 hour Firefighter 1 course, but their EMT-B course is 130 hours.

But you can't change the fact that he is enrolled. You can't change the fact he likes learning this stuff. And you can't change the fact that he is enthusiastic. So bashing him about being 15 and not ready may be right, but it isn't worth it. Trust me, I am 15 and it is my life dream to be a Paramedic, and it kills me to think that I should wait till I'm 18, but I will. But he decided otherwise. Give him the support he needs, help him not to screw it up, and let the boy be happy.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

Cory said:


> So bashing him about being 15 and not ready may be right, but it isn't worth it.



Actually, telling somebody that they are too young to go into a field where lives are at stakes is worth it.


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

yes, but my point was telling him he is too young to take the class at 15 is no longer woth it.

I was giving him the benefit of the doubt that he wasn't going to actually get employed in EMS at 15... hopefully.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 27, 2009)

Cory said:


> yes, but my point was telling him he is too young to take the class at 15 is no longer woth it.
> 
> I was giving him the benefit of the doubt that he wasn't going to actually get employed in EMS at 15... hopefully.



Okay, fair enough. But what is the point of taking the class, then?  He will probably just forget everything within a few years.

Regardless, I want to know why they allowed a 15 year old to enroll in an EMT class. A first aid or CPR class I can understand. But an EMT-I class?  Something is wrong.


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Okay, fair enough. But what is the point of taking the class, then?  He will probably just forget everything within a few years.
> 
> Regardless, I want to know why they allowed a 15 year old to enroll in an EMT class. A first aid or CPR class I can understand. But an EMT-I class?  Something is wrong.



I 100% agree. And as I suggested, he oughta take another (better) class before he starts working in EMS. It is a waste of money, but again he already started this one. And I can't honestly blame him. As I said, I'm 15, I've known for years EMS is what I want to do, and to actually know that at 15 I can learn it makes it almost impossible to resist. 

As my cousin and uncle who are both high ranking FD and EMS members (one being a chief of a rahter large area) told me, just get the mdical classes now. Keep the interest. Live high school. Graduate. Go to college and in spare time at college take the class. After that comedown to the station and they will have an ambulance more than ready for me.

But I was lucky enough to get this advice. He might not have been. I have a weird family with weird professions.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

It is a gigantic waste of time for anyone under the age of 17 to be allowed to take an EMT class. They should not even allow anyone under 17 to attend. You cant even watch a rated R movie without mommy or daddy with you but you are somehow going to be able to deal with stress of being an EMT? Dont think so.

On top of all that if you dont use EMS skills you lose them, Three or more years down the road when you can actually USE what you learned in the EMT class youre not going to remember alot and will just have to take the course again.

Stop playing grown up and get back to reality, you are just a kid nothing more nothing less. Enjoy it and worry about your profession when the time actually comes.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> It is a gigantic waste of time for anyone under the age of 17 to be allowed to take an EMT class. They should not even allow anyone under 17 to attend. You cant even watch a rated R movie without mommy or daddy with you but you are somehow going to be able to deal with stress of being an EMT? Dont think so.



You're against people under 17 learning?  

You're against people under 17 acquiring skills that they can use on family and friends in an emergency since they can't work on an ambulance?


Majority of Basic can be performed by a layperson.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

They have more important things to worry about at that age, like actually graduating and getting good grades in High School. If theyre taking an EMT course it could distract them from what they really need to be studying. If anything get First aid and CPR certified but anything more than that is a waste. Anything more serious than that 911 should be called.


----------



## Cory (Jul 27, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> It is a gigantic waste of time for anyone under the age of 17 to be allowed to take an EMT class. They should not even allow anyone under 17 to attend. You cant even watch a rated R movie without mommy or daddy with you but you are somehow going to be able to deal with stress of being an EMT? Dont think so.
> 
> On top of all that if you dont use EMS skills you lose them, Three or more years down the road when you can actually USE what you learned in the EMT class youre not going to remember alot and will just have to take the course again.
> 
> Stop playing grown up and get back to reality, you are just a kid nothing more nothing less. Enjoy it and worry about your profession when the time actually comes.




FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, he is already taking the class <_<


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well duh, doesnt make any less of a waste though.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 27, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> They have more important things to worry about at that age, like actually graduating and getting good grades in High School. If theyre taking an EMT course it could distract them from what they really need to be studying. If anything get First aid and CPR certified but anything more than that is a waste. Anything more serious than that 911 should be called.



People can't do an EMT class and other classes at the same time?


I did a full college load while doing my EMT class and clinicals.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> People can't do an EMT class and other classes at the same time?
> 
> 
> I did a full college load while doing my EMT class and clinicals.


You must not be human or didn't learn anything then!


I took 18 credits at school (Psychology, Sociology, Criminal Investigation, Crime Lab) went to work full time plus OT and EMT school and look how I turned out  ^_^


Boy, those suicidal feelings came along though


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 28, 2009)

Youre also an adult.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

If you run with a FD or EMS service, you can legally function as an EMT at that age as long as you are with a senior crew member. 

Acquiring knowledge at any age is never a bad thing. I would support and encourage my kids to take EMT at 16 if they wanted to. Although, the ARC does have a great First Responder course that covers a lot of the same skills as EMT. I became certified as an ARC Emergency Responder and a PA EMT in High School.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 28, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> Youre also an adult.



Being 1 year older doesn't magically make you better at time management.


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 28, 2009)

Seriously?  Your'e kinda reminding me of this guy that was in an EMT class that I assisted with.  His name was Gar (I know, even his name was dumb) and nobody liked him...  The kid rode around with something like three scanners in his car, showed up for class at _least_ and hour early and wore in addition to his uniform a bright yellow traffic safety vest, _two_ stethescopes, a BP cuff, a camera, a radio, a flashlight, a headlamp in addition to the flashlight, a penlight, shears, Magill forceps, a laryngoscope, a CPR pocket mask and God knows what else!  DON'T BE LIKE HIM!!!:wacko:


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 28, 2009)

Holy cow, whackerism to the extreme.


----------



## reaper (Jul 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> You're against people under 17 learning?  *Nope*
> You're against people under 17 acquiring skills that they can use on family and friends in an emergency since they can't work on an ambulance? *Nope*
> 
> *Majority of Basic can be performed by a layperson*.



Exactly!
Do away with it all together and we would not have this problem!


----------



## ResTech (Jul 28, 2009)

An EMT doesnt go through their career limited to knowing what they learned in 140hrs. Only a half of what you will learn as an EMT is learned during the initial training. The other half you learn in the field and through continuing education. An EMT with many years of solid experience is worth more than a layperson.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 28, 2009)

> paramedichopeful said:
> 
> 
> > WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Tomorrow is the first day of my EMT-B class!!! I just got done washing, ironing, and lint-rolling my uniform and it looks great!!!! i polished my belt cutter, stethescope and shoes to the brightest shine possible. I washed, waxed, and polished my truck so that I could show up in and look professional when I got there. Went to the dentist Friday for a teeth cleaning, and haven't had any pop or anything since then. Brushing 4 times a day to keep from getting plaque before I go in. Got a haircut yesterday and bought me a shiny new watch with a second hand. They said it would be recommended we have a laptop to work from, and I already had Sony Vaio I bought for myself at Christmas, so I cleaned up my case for it and wiped down the screen and keys so it looks brand new. Am I forgetting anything?
> ...



Quoted for the epic awesomeness this thread has


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> I 100% agree. And as I suggested, he oughta take another (better) class before he starts working in EMS. It is a waste of money, but again he already started this one. And I can't honestly blame him.



He didn't pay for the class, so he wouldn't be wasting money by bowing out gracefully. The class sounds really... bad. 5 kids at an inhouse training center who will respond to calls with their instructors... So in reality little learning might be done, AND you might be scaring the hell out of patients when a medic, emt, and five kids show up. I am also not a fan of inhouse training. He hasn't even made mention of getting a textbook.



> An EMT with many years of solid experience is worth more than a layperson.



But still not worth much 'til they get their butt into medic school.



> You're against people under 17 learning?
> 
> You're against people under 17 acquiring skills that they can use on family and friends in an emergency since they can't work on an ambulance?
> 
> ...



But it's with hope that the layperson is mature enough to handle the emergency. He hasn't shown any kind of maturity on this site, and I suspect he doesn't show it in "class".  I'm willing to bet the first time the tones drop he goes into SVT.


----------



## surub (Jul 28, 2009)

> But it's with hope that the layperson is mature enough to handle the emergency. He hasn't shown any kind of maturity on this site, and I suspect he doesn't show it in "class".  *I'm willing to bet the first time the tones drop he goes into SVT*.




That made me giggle inside


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> Live high school.



That is one of the best things said yet... He will probably look back on this in 10 years and regret doing it soon for the shear fact that he missed out on alot of the stuff that kids get to do... Now I know not all can say this but High School was truly one of the best times of my life, I didnt rush it and I enjoyed every day of it... Is he going to be able to look back and say the same....

With that said I wish him the best of luck and as I said in an earlier post keep organized.. I would suggest getting a pocket planner or if you have a phone with calender function use it! That is what got me through college between work, classes and my DJ business... just put everything in there so you don't forget! it may seem like a pain in the butt, trust me you will thank me later when your not stressing out trying to figure out whats due on this day and do I have work or class tomorrow lol


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> That is one of the best things said yet... He will probably look back on this in 10 years and regret doing it soon for the shear fact that he missed out on alot of the stuff that kids get to do... Now I know not all can say this but High School was truly one of the best times of my life, I didnt rush it and I enjoyed every day of it... Is he going to be able to look back and say the same....
> 
> With that said I wish him the best of luck and as I said in an earlier post keep organized.. I would suggest getting a pocket planner or if you have a phone with calender function use it! That is what got me through college between work, classes and my DJ business... just put everything in there so you don't forget! it may seem like a pain in the butt, trust me you will thank me later when your not stressing out trying to figure out whats due on this day and do I have work or class tomorrow lol



Bingo thats exactly why I dont think anyone under 17 should be taking the course. They need to be a kid and worry about kid things. If anything do as I did and get first aid and cpr certifed and join an explorer program.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in no way suggesting Paramedichopeful's situation is similar however; most secondary education EMT programs are alternative high school courses. Alternative education  programs provide some students with an opportunity to complete a high school education and learn a marketable skill. This gives hope where in some instances, there was none.


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> That is one of the best things said yet... He will probably look back on this in 10 years and regret doing it soon for the shear fact that he missed out on alot of the stuff that kids get to do... Now I know not all can say this but High School was truly one of the best times of my life, I didnt rush it and I enjoyed every day of it... Is he going to be able to look back and say the same....
> 
> With that said I wish him the best of luck and as I said in an earlier post keep organized.. I would suggest getting a pocket planner or if you have a phone with calender function use it! That is what got me through college between work, classes and my DJ business... just put everything in there so you don't forget! it may seem like a pain in the butt, trust me you will thank me later when your not stressing out trying to figure out whats due on this day and do I have work or class tomorrow lol




Yeah, I totaly agree. And as much as I hate to admit it, I am 15 and I don't know if I could handle watching a person die while I treat them or any of the horrible things y'all see. 

The worst thing I have seen so far was a 5 pound plastic dummy have a heart attack 

But really, good luck. Enjoy it, and just take all this advice (even the rude advice) and make good use of it. I think you'll make a good medic some day as long as you take a better course somehwere else closer to your career in EMS.

-Cory-


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 28, 2009)

OryCory:  age has nothing to do with being able to watch someone die. You don't wake up on your 18th and go "let's see the bodies!!" (atleast I hope not)


----------



## NC13 (Jul 28, 2009)

From someone whose in EMT-B class right now: Chill out bro. We have a couple of kids like you in my class, they show up with their pen light, trauma shears, and knife attached to their belt for the first day of LECTURE. just relax. i don't think you need your pen light to learn about PCR's and duty to act.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2009)

Actually that pen light would be handy if you took one of my classes.  I sometimes walk in shut off all lights and guess what you have to run a scenario.  If no one has a light pretty difficult.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually that pen light would be handy if you took one of my classes.  I sometimes walk in shut off all lights and guess what you have to run a scenario.  If no one has a light pretty difficult.



The end all to most any scenario "Look, I found his DNR!"


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> The end all to most any scenario "Look, I found his DNR!"



Now if we could only find his wallet to make sure we have the right person for the DNR... o no, hotelco is the patient :sad:


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> OryCory:  age has nothing to do with being able to watch someone die. You don't wake up on your 18th and go "let's see the bodies!!" (atleast I hope not)



Well, no. But any study can show you, based on puberty and mental maturity, 18 year olds are more likely to be able to handle situations like that better than 15 year olds. That of course does not include some variables, like life experiences. I have been fortunate enough to not have seen too many bad accidents or deaths in my lifetime, but who knows, by time I'm 18 and have been driving for two years, I might have been in a bad wreck or anything. 

My staement was in the general sense. And I don't think paramedichopeful is a very disturbed person, he seems pretty happy. 

But I can say that at 15, I would have no problem seeing blood, sticking tubes in people's throats, or even seeing death there on scene. I am a person who reacts first, and dwells later. But I don't think at 15 I could go through too many casualties before it would start really getting to me. And maybe not at 18 either, i don't know yet.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

> But I can say that at 15, I would have no problem seeing blood, sticking tubes in people's throats, or even seeing death there on scene.



I think your patients might have a problem with a 15 year old doing that.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think your patients might have a problem with a 15 year old doing that.



Actually, Sasha, if a pt. is getting intubated, I really don't think s/he cares too much about the age of the person doing the tubing... they have bigger concerns...  LOL


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I think your patients might have a problem with a 15 year old doing that.



That is why I wouldn't do it in the first place.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 28, 2009)

As someone who did do his first responder and EMT courses before turning 18, I would like to make a couple of comments. 



> I took 18 credits at school (Psychology, Sociology, Criminal Investigation, Crime Lab) went to work full time plus OT and EMT school and look how I turned out



I did the same thing- full class load (high school + two classes at the community college + EMT program + working as a dispatcher for an ambulance service) and I had NO problem with picking up the information in class.  In fact, I thought the stuff was done at such a ridiculously basic level that we were not getting taught enough (and still don't believe EMTs get enough knowledge coming out of the basic class).   I've always wondered about people who complained about having to learn "so much" and the "stress" of the class.  I think it boils down to- as someone said- poor time management and study skills.  From my experience as an adjunct instructor and preceptor, I've noticed the younger guys tend to do better in class (once you get them to calm down) than the older folks do, but the exact reverse is true when you get into clinicals.  

My primary reason for discouraging EMS training for people under 18 has nothing to do with them not being able to perform adequately.  It has everything to do with the effects on them of what they see.  You're talking to someone who burned out at the age of 20 (hence why I sometimes (usually?) come across as really bitter on here) after some crap happened that seriously messed me up (Ridryder is well aware of what I am talking about since I had a very long in-person conversation with him about it and some other stuff; for his providing an empathetic ear, I am forever in his debt) and I wish to keep other kids from experiencing that.  If I could go back and do it all over, I would have still taken the classes, but I would not have been so focused on EMS to the exclusion of a lot of the stuff I missed out on.



> He will probably look back on this in 10 years and regret doing it soon for the shear fact that he missed out on alot of the stuff that kids get to do...



What he said.  

It was funny when I went to my first high school reunion and the introductions of everyone including, "You all remember Steve.....captain of the Academic Superbowl team and the only student in our school's history to have the honor of deliver a baby before graduation."  Not exactly the way I wanted to be remembered.....on either account.  :lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2009)

> He will probably look back on this in 10 years and regret doing it soon for the shear fact that he missed out on alot of the stuff that kids get to do...




I did all those things and I STILL regret not doing it 24/7/365 for 4 years.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 29, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> As someone who did do his first responder and EMT courses before turning 18, I would like to make a couple of comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed adolescence is a pivotal stage of psychosocial development.  Teens are often focused on doing "what is right" or at least what they believe to be right.  This can lead to many psychosocial problems, not to mention to the decreased/absent peer interaction.  During the teenage years one is still developing their personality/identity, and although they think they can rule the world with their ideological thinking.  It is important for this to be somewhat maintained, and seeing a MCI or all those AMI's that you loose can really take a toll on a kid in a profound way.  On the other had it is the time the individual is making career goals, so there should still be some encouragement.  I personally like the idea of high school physical training programs as a way to ease kids into the field (it is what I am encouraging my sister to do rather than be involved with anything too dramatic).


----------



## Cory (Jul 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I did all those things and I STILL regret not doing it 24/7/365 for 4 years.



Plus, if his high school is anything like mine, he will be overwhlemed between the schoolwork and the EMT class. My school is a pretty tough college prep school, and I know that I could never manage this class and school, well I could but I wouldn't want to.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 29, 2009)

My school was very lax. D- was passing in most classes (If I remember correctly).


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2009)

I know in Michigan (or at the very least, Lake Orion and the surrounding communities) D- is all the is required to pass classes in school.


College?  C- or you don't receive credit.

Medic?  B- or you fail.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 29, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I know in Michigan (or at the very least, Lake Orion and the surrounding communities) D- is all the is required to pass classes in school.
> 
> 
> College?  C- or you don't receive credit.
> ...



A D was all I needed for credit for US Government and hopefully all I will need for English Comp. Hard to learn any kind of English class from someone with such a thick Jamaican accent you can't understand a word they are saying.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 29, 2009)

Honestly, how did this kid listen to all the things that he has been told about calming down and still post "WAAAA wwooo polished my sheers, brushed my teeth". He's clearly not listening. You wonder about the the level of intelligence and maturity in a person who thinks its a good idea to act like that at all, let alone after having been told not too for their own good. 

I realise I don't get very well how the system works over there, but the idea that someone so young can potentially attend cases as a qualified ambulance anything, or even as a student is just plain ridiculous. 

There's some controversy about _university graduates_ in the ambulance service here. Alot of the older medics feel they are too immature and lack 'street smarts' or real life experience to function properly in pre-hospital care. And these people are relative academic high achievers at 22-25 years of age.

The best thing this kid can do is focus on getting a good secondary education so he has a good base on which to learn other things. I do hope he's not thinking of foregoing or limiting in some way, a good education to take this joke of an EMT course.


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> A D was all I needed for credit for US Government and hopefully all I will need for English Comp. Hard to learn any kind of English class from someone with such a thick Jamaican accent you can't understand a word they are saying.



Ahhhh...yeah Sasha. Good point. There has to be communication in order for students to effectively learn. This would give cause for a letter of concern to the school. Not because he's Jamaican but, because it's impossible to comprehend his lectures.


----------



## thatgirl00 (Jul 29, 2009)

whoa, and I thought _I _was excited!


----------



## Sir Young (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm anxiously awaiting PH's return. I want to hear all about class.


----------



## Hockey (Jul 29, 2009)

Sir Young said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting PH's return. I want to hear all about class.



Hasn't logged on since


Maybe someone from class took him out back...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Hasn't logged on since
> 
> 
> Maybe someone from class took him out back...


Knowing the part of Illinois he's from, that would not be a surprise.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2009)

Sir Young said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting PH's return. I want to hear all about class.



I know, i think this is the longest we havent heard from him.  I wonder if he is the same way in class as he is on here? :huh:


----------



## Fedekz (Jul 30, 2009)

I doubt anyone is going to notice you went to the Dentist, much less that your brushed your teeth 27 times .... don't brush them too often, if you haven't done that as a "regular" routine, or else your gums are going to hurt/bleed like hell. Polishing your stethoscope for the first day of class? usually you learn "introduction to EMS" and well being of the EMT, and a crash course on legal issues. I really doubt your going to even need a stethoscope for the first couple days. Don't let yourself be the tool that has his stethoscope around his neck everyclass even though you only used it the one day of the entire course where you learned to check BP's, don't be the tool who brings a BP cuff and puts it in his side pant pouch, don't tape your sheers to your leg (yes, I have actually seen this hahaha), don't bring your pen light and randomly look into people's eyes and tell them they are on drugs because their pupils look like black holes. Maybe my class was weird, but some people did that .... best part was that everyone that was a tool about that stuff failed out hahaha.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Oh come on! Don't you want your teeth to match your coat at the white coat ceremony?



When does JP get the coat 2nd year?


----------

